# Punk Rock Flea Mkt - Seattle - June 6



## veggieguy12 (May 30, 2009)

Saturday, June 6th

Underground Events Center
2407 1st Ave. (Belltown district)

10am - 10pm

Bargains! Bands! Booze! One Buck!


----------



## Dameon (May 30, 2009)

Neat. I'll totally be there.


----------



## iTch (Jul 21, 2009)

Aw man, missed the last one.
Been to like 4 though.
These are really fun.
Bands Beer and Bargains does some it up very well.


----------

